# Need Help Identifying fish



## jtucker (May 22, 2008)

Was fishing on one of my private lakes and caught a fish that I didn't know what kind it was, looking for some help









Also caught some nice bass and a huge crappie. I was wearing a glove because I was throwing one fish back and it ripped the **** out of my thumb.
















Thanks in advance.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd have to say that's a fishy fish. Those suckers bite...be careful.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like an obama crappie....


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

bayourat said:


> Looks like an obama crappie....


Those suckers go for the bait everytime.


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

bayourat said:


> Looks like an obama crappie....


Dont you mean a Crappie obama


----------



## braginrights (Sep 18, 2008)

GulfCoast02 said:


> Dont you mean a Crappie obama


 hahhaa


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

That there is a black crappie. i CATCH THEM ALL THE TIME IN OLD SANDPIT PONDS


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

The reason the crappie is dark is because he is a male getting ready to spawn or already has and was protecting the nest. That is a black crappie like action jackson said.


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Obama didnt make it crappie he just got stuck with the crappie now he is just trying to fix the crappie


----------



## hardcore (May 31, 2005)

sounds like dark meat or white meat on a chicken..yum yum


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

JTucker

What you have is a black crappie-cousin to the white crappie. Sorry shrimptail (wrong answer)-both female/male are black in nature-has nothing to do with the male spawning, this is their natural color. Just as both of its white cousin both are white....only thing that seperate them (male/female) are their size for both species. Howeer, both are very good to eat-so catch a bunch and send invite out to other 2cooler...we are glad to help identify the TASTE


----------



## randyrandy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya'll are too funny.
I think what ya got there, is one o' them brown spotted fishes, big brown eyed variety, kin to the other....uh,.... prefer to stay in the water variety. Uh-huh!
Them's good swimmers, them. Uh-huh. Yup.

Sorry, kinda got carried away. Happy April Fool's, all.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

I know they are naturally dark but the male black crappie gets extremely dark come spawning season. I know what I am talking about.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*knowitalls*

Shrimptail Hunter is correct. In all my experience that is what I have noticed while crappie fishing during the spawn.


----------



## Lucky Wave (Jan 28, 2009)

what tuck? you didnt believe me when i told you it was a black crappie....


----------

